# Chat Protokoll wie Speichern?



## KooF (2. März 2005)

Ich war neulich in so einem Chat indem man halt miteinander komuniziert. Ich weis das Datum uhrzeit alles. Nun hab ich irgendwo schonmal gehört, dass das ganze auf meinem Windows XP PC abgespeichert werden soll. Kann ich die ganze dialoge nochmal herholen?


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (2. März 2005)

Hast du das zufällig mit MSN gemacht oder war das ein Chat im WWW? Wenn das im WWW war dann kannst du das nach meinem Wissen nach nicht machen denn woher soll denn der Chat wissen wo er das speichern soll.

 Wenn du aber MSN hast dann ist das im Verlauf gespeichert also unter Eigene Dateien.

 Gruß Claudia


----------



## KooF (2. März 2005)

Ja unter www. aber es klappt da windows jede eingabe speichert, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## flashOr (3. März 2005)

> aber es klappt da windows jede eingabe speichert, da bin ich mir sicher.



Na dann kann man ja die Keylogger abschaffen wenn Windows sowieso alle Eingaben speichert.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. März 2005)

KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja unter www. aber es klappt da windows jede eingabe speichert, da bin ich mir sicher.


Wo hast du das her? Hast du einen Trojaner, der als Keylogger dient, dann ja aber sonst gibts das nicht.
Außerdem wäre das unnütz, da sowas ja imense Daten produziert, die keiner Brauchrt.

Daniel


----------



## KooF (3. März 2005)

Woher ich das hab? Aus einer seriösen ComputerFachzeitschrift. Jawohl speichert der PC (bzw. Windows XP) diese datein auf dem rechner. Er legt sie bis zum Ausschalten des Computers in den Cache-Speicher als zahlen und buchstaben kombinationen ab damit das keinen speicher verbraucht(ist irgendwie zeitlich begrenzt, ich glaub nicht länger als ne stunde speichert er das). Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wo diese datein zu finden sind


----------



## flashOr (4. März 2005)

> Woher ich das hab? Aus einer seriösen ComputerFachzeitschrift


 Warum steht dann nicht in der Zeitschrift wo der PC das speichert, wenn es schon erwähnt wird

Btw: Computer-Bild?


----------



## KooF (4. März 2005)

Es wurde nur erwähnt nicht ausführlich beschrieben. Also auch erklärt aber weiteres wurde nicht verraten.


----------

